# Fujitsu Heat Pump blinking



## AnthonyM (Mar 24, 2011)

Update to the problem.....I reset the circuit breaker....Now the green operation light on the inside unit goes on but no heat....the outdoor unit is not going on.


----------



## Patrick Eubanks (Oct 6, 2011)

*dianosis*

You need to find the diagnostic codes for the blinking lights in your literature. It may lead you to the problem. Those units can do some peculiar stuff if the refrigerant charge is slightly off. You may want to call a tech and have him check the refrigerant charge.


----------



## webtest (Sep 4, 2015)

What system do you have? If you have a wall mounted indoor unit then you very likely have an IR remote control (like a TV remote). Is that correct?

Blessings in abundance, all the best, & ENJOY!
Art in Carlisle, PA USA

Sorry I posted to a stale thread, but I just joined this board today. Art


----------



## a.man1302 (May 12, 2014)

the unit is giving you a troublecode... U need to check your owners Manuel or the installation Manuel to see what the blinking lights mean. Fujitsu systems use different trouble codes for different systems and finding literature on their systems is sometimes difficult.


----------

